# Ferodo DS2500 vs Pagid rs29



## Brad1979 (May 26, 2012)

What are the Ferodo's like are the Pagids worth the extra money


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

I can't comment on the pagids mate but I love the DS2500's. Real good fast road pad. I know Goldie uses them on his stage 4.5 and regularly tracks his car and also loves them. He's one of the late brakers brigade and they perform very well from what I could tell In the passenger seat on track lol.

I got them on his advice.


----------



## Brad1979 (May 26, 2012)

Cheers enjoyed them in all my Evo's but was unsure with the extra weight of the GTR but thanks for the post I'll get a set.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Pagids were great for stopping power and performed great on fast blasts around the twisties but boy did they squeal when around town.


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

so you have a gtr now brad?? hows it compare with you from the evo?


----------



## octet (Mar 27, 2014)

SamboGrove said:


> Pagids were great for stopping power and performed great on fast blasts around the twisties but boy did they squeal when around town.


+ 1 million :chuckle:

Performance wise Pagid RS29 pads are amazing, very aggressive to the discs, but when driving in town they squeal like a truck. If you like driving in Central London (don't see why, as it's never over 5mph), don't get Pagid RS29. Properly installed DS2500 don't squeal, had them on 440bhp 350z and 553bhp 370z, always performed absolutely perfect.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

octet said:


> + 1 million :chuckle:
> 
> Performance wise Pagid RS29 pads are amazing, very aggressive to the discs, but when driving in town they squeal like a truck. If you like driving in Central London (don't see why, as it's never over 5mph), don't get Pagid RS29. Properly installed DS2500 don't squeal, had them on 440bhp 350z and 553bhp 370z, always performed absolutely perfect.


RS29 perform very well. I couldn't disagree more with the above comment about them being very aggressive to the disk though. An offset for the added cost of the Pagid is that I believe your disks will last multiple times longer than with the Ferrodo, which IS very aggressive on the disk.

It all depends on how you drive and what you intend to do. If I was mostly pootling around London, without doubt I would b fitting stock pads or better yet the Borg and Beck which are £35 for a front pair and perform well at normal temps. 

If I was hammering on track or runways all the time or a bit mental on the road, I would have the Ferrodo or money no object the Pagids. 

I run ferrodo on the front and Pagid on the rear (was pagids on the front but wore them out)


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

I have pagids and alcon discs but I get no noise, but then I don't do any city driving..


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

I've run Pagid RS29 for four years and not had brake squeal. Superb pad except for the price!.


----------



## Lukes R35 GT-R (Mar 1, 2015)

I've switched to porterfield from Pagid and I'm getting on well with them so far


----------



## colin41 (Apr 26, 2015)

When I had a Subaru I always had DS2500 with AP big brake kit. Good performance and no squeal. Haven't changed brakes on the gtr yet.


----------

